# Brora, Tain, Golspie, Dornoch 2nd-5th Sept



## patricks148 (Sep 29, 2010)

Far too many posts on the last thread. and it would seem that some are not going to play in the first two games organised.

So if you want to play at the courses organised on those days please let me know.

Cheers.


----------



## thecraw (Sep 29, 2010)

Tain & Golspie for me please Patrick. A guarenteed starter for both days. I will confirm Brora later after I speak with Algar, Grumps and Stevek. Since I/we will probably travel on the Friday we may very well stop on the way up to Sneckie and play Kingussie/Spey Valley/Newtonmore/Boat of Garten or somewhere like that depending on what the others fancy.

Can you get a price for golf and a meal for both days from the clubs.


----------



## stevek1969 (Sep 29, 2010)

Might just be Tain for me guys there and back the same day,will need to check my rota first,alot going on next year  Machrihanish weekend ,The Super Swally Tour of Ireland week and of to the USA in October and just got next years school fees in ,jesus i'll be broke, might have to be a male escort in my days of


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 29, 2010)

Now it looks like the southern contingent won't be arriving till Sat. I might be up for a game on the friday with you guys.


----------



## Farneyman (Sep 29, 2010)

Sat and Sun for me and depending on my job at the time I might make the Friday too.


----------



## Grumps (Sep 29, 2010)

Tain & Golspie for me please Patrick. A guarenteed starter for both days. I will confirm Brora later after I speak with Algar, Grumps and Stevek. Since I/we will probably travel on the Friday we may very well stop on the way up to Sneckie and play Kingussie/Spey Valley/Newtonmore/Boat of Garten or somewhere like that depending on what the others fancy.

Can you get a price for golf and a meal for both days from the clubs.
		
Click to expand...

i got a few months to save up brownie points then ? count me in for the weekend


----------



## grumpyjock (Sep 30, 2010)

it looks like Smiffy has ruled again, that make 8 for the Sun and Monday club.
Vig
Forefortheday
Whereditgo
Grumpyjock
Smiffy
Ray the dogger
HTL
an other


----------



## grumpyjock (Sep 30, 2010)

Been told off again, must check before i hit post
Vig
Forefortheday
Whereditgo
Grumpyjock
Smiffy
Ray the dogger
Justone ?
Bratty ?
Glen ? (vigs son)


----------



## JustOne (Sep 30, 2010)

I haven't got a clue what I'm doing that far in advance, it's right on the cusp of the kids going back to school so I'll have to wait until the missus gets her work schedule for next year - up until that, I'm in!

I could do with a cheap week away in Scotland to top up my tan... will I need a coat in Aug/Sept?


----------



## grumpyjock (Sep 30, 2010)

No coat required indian summer.
Hot balmy nights and cool breezy days.
Swim with the dolphins and watch the killer whales.


----------



## vig (Oct 3, 2010)

Grumps, you been on the morgan's spiced?


----------



## grumpyjock (Oct 3, 2010)

of course! its what gets me through the day.
Try some in hot chocalate!
gets the fingers warm.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 4, 2010)

Just had details back from Golspie for Sunday 4th Sept 2011.

We can tee off any time after 10am and they will do us a 2 course lunch and green fee for Â£38.


----------



## thecraw (Oct 4, 2010)

Sounds great Patrick, your doing a sterling job!

Just wait until you need to start collecting money, that's when the fun really starts!!!!


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 4, 2010)

they will do us a 2 course lunch and green fee for Â£38.
		
Click to expand...

Is that starter and main or main and pud?


Cushty Pat.
Count me in.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 4, 2010)

Not sure Iâ€™ll have to collect much, just a deposit for the accommodation for your lot for the Friday/ Saturday.


----------



## grumpyjock (Oct 4, 2010)

thats 2 from down south,
Main and pudding for me.


----------



## Farneyman (Oct 14, 2010)

Patrick

I have just had a look at the geography of this fine country and at the minute I will pull out of this trip. As it stands I would have to travel up late Friday night and go back straight after the golf on the Sunday. My work situation may change by then that could free up the Friday and Monday to make it a bit more worth the 5 - 5 1/2 hour journey to get there.

I will keep a close eye on this one and wait until closer to the time.


----------



## thecraw (Oct 15, 2010)

Patrick

I have just had a look at the geography of this fine country and at the minute I will pull out of this trip. As it stands I would have to travel up late Friday night and go back straight after the golf on the Sunday. My work situation may change by then that could free up the Friday and Monday to make it a bit more worth the 5 - 5 1/2 hour journey to get there.

I will keep a close eye on this one and wait until closer to the time.
		
Click to expand...

The truth is we told him there's no room in our car, and to be fair 4 hours on a golf course with Fabian is enough never mind 5 hours in a car with him!

Nearly crashed the minibus 89 times on the way back from Machrihanish last year because of Fabian's stories! Sides were sore laughing.

Big man be a man not a mouse and get your ass in gear, I hate to say it but you will be missed even if it is just for the craik!


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 15, 2010)

Five and a half hours, what are you lot coming up in a stream traction engine?


----------



## stevek1969 (Oct 15, 2010)

Five and a half hours, what are you lot coming up in a stream traction engine?   

Click to expand...

Patrick if Crawfords driving it won't be steam it will be smoke coming out the engine with him red lining it all the way there,Lewis Hamilton eat your heart out


----------



## thecraw (Oct 16, 2010)

Five and a half hours, what are you lot coming up in a stream traction engine?   

Click to expand...

Patrick if Crawfords driving it won't be steam it will be smoke coming out the engine with him red lining it all the way there,Lewis Hamilton eat your heart out 

Click to expand...


Excuse me Mr Kemlo!

I'll have you know that I'm a qualified advanced driver who always adheres to the system of car control! Also being a law abiding pillar of the community I only speed when I know I can get away with it!

Hopefully!


----------



## RobCowan (Oct 23, 2010)

I'm in for all days. Hopefully by that point I should have a minion or two in place to handle the business so it'll be nice to have a few days off!


----------



## Iaing (Nov 19, 2010)

Patrick, I'll definitely play at Tain and Golspie. Really fancy another trip up north.


----------



## John_Findlay (Dec 22, 2010)

I know I'm not coming, guys, but here's a little footage I got at Tain a couple of years ago. 

Missed out a lot of the nicer holes as I was too busy enjoying them. Seems to be a lack of footage of the course on YouTube so here's my contribution.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-LRBxRt2K1E

I'm sure you'll all enjoy it.


----------



## thecraw (Dec 22, 2010)

That's not a golf course, that's a gorse course!


----------

